# Is Canon discontinuing the EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye ?????



## Harv (Jun 8, 2011)

I cannot find this lens listed now at several major Canadian retailers. I have checked the websites for Aden, Henry's, Vistek, Merkle and The Camera Store.

The only Canon fisheye lens that comes up on a search is the new 8mm-15mm f/4L. Are they attempting to force buyers to now fork over $1,500 + for this new lens ?????


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2011)

It's in stock at two major US online retailers - B&H and Adorama. 

The 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye has not been discontinued. However, it's a limited production lens (for obvious reasons) and as such, there are a limited number available for retail sale - with the aftereffects of the tsunami, lens production is sporadic, and I really doubt this lens is high on Canon's list of priorities. They've stated that the new L fisheye zoom will be available in late July, so even though the fisheye prime has not been discontinued, they may not make another batch anytime soon.

The 15mm fisheye is not alone in this situation - there are a lot of lenses that are out of stock at a significant fraction of retailers, even relatively popular lenses.


----------



## Harv (Jun 8, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's in stock at two major US online retailers - B&H and Adorama.
> 
> The 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye has not been discontinued. However, it's a limited production lens (for obvious reasons) and as such, there are a limited number available for retail sale - with the aftereffects of the tsunami, lens production is sporadic, and I really doubt this lens is high on Canon's list of priorities. They've stated that the new L fisheye zoom will be available in late July, so even though the fisheye prime has not been discontinued, they may not make another batch anytime soon.
> 
> The 15mm fisheye is not alone in this situation - there are a lot of lenses that are out of stock at a significant fraction of retailers, even relatively popular lenses.



I understand what you are saying and know that many lenses are in short supply, if not out of stock entirely. What I am referring to here is that is no longer listed at all at these retailers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2011)

That's odd, all right. It's still listed on Canon Canada's website, though. It does seem like some sort of collusion there...given the proximity of the release of the L zoom (well, the _apparent_ proximity...we've been burned by Canon before on this and other lenses!), I do wonder if the retailers in Canada are trying to drive sales of the new lens.


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2011)

As I recall it has been discontinued. I believe that was the word when the 8-15mm zoom was announced, wasn't it? 

Trying to find something to confirm...

**Definitely discontinued:

London, UK, 26 August 2010 â€“ Canon today unveils the worldâ€™s first fisheye zoom lens offering both circular and full frame images, thanks to an extreme wide-angle focal range of 8-15mm. *Replacing the EF 15mm f/2.8 fisheye, * the new EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM is the latest addition to Canonâ€™s L-series range of professional lenses, providing outstanding image quality, constant aperture throughout the zoom range and a robust design for reliable shooting in challenging weather conditions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2011)

Ahhh bummer. Thanks for the correction! That statement is not in the Canon USA version of the press release.

Looks like one more case of Canon wanting to put red rings on most of their lenses (and reap the associated revenues). L versions of the TS-E 45mm and 90mm should be along in the future. 

I suppose the new fisheye zoom is more versatile, but for those who want to de-fish and find the f/2.8 useful, that bites.

*Harv*: since the 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye still is available at US retailers that ship to Canada, if you want it, I guess now's the time! FWIW, they do seem to come up on fredmiranda pretty frequently.


----------



## Harv (Jun 8, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ahhh bummer. Thanks for the correction! That statement is not in the Canon USA version of the press release.
> 
> Looks like one more case of Canon wanting to put red rings on most of their lenses (and reap the associated revenues). L versions of the TS-E 45mm and 90mm should be along in the future.
> 
> ...



I looked back through the archives at DPR and found that news release. I guess at the time, the 'replacement' thing didn't stick with me. Sure enough, though, it's there.

I was fortunate to find a 'minty' used copy here in Canada yesterday and bought it. At a third the price of the new 8-15 version. Maybe it will become a collectors item. :


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 8, 2011)

I read that part about the "replacing the 15mm fisheye" on the press release too, someone beat me to it.
Too bad if you want to make some nice star-trails at f2.8 and de-fish in panotools.

anyway, fwiw a check of my local dutch retailers:

http://www.fotokonijnenberg.nl/product/618/canon-ef-15mm-f-28-fisheye.html "out of stock, being ordered."
http://www.guusverschuren.nl not listed anymore
http://www.digitalstreet.nl/product_info.php?products_id=648 "out of stock"
http://www.dewinkel.nl/vast-brandpunt/1572-canon-ef-15mm-f28.html "more than 2 week delivery" (i wonder what happens when they take your money and can't get one for you?)

so looks like if you really want one, try the sigma 15/2.8, lensbaby, or ebay...


----------



## epsiloneri (Jun 8, 2011)

I have the fisheye 15/2.8, and I must say this lens is extremely good value. Very sharp, wide (on FF), small, light, well-built, and fast (2.8 ). The downside is the metallic front cover which doesn't stay put, and the non-USM AF, but then again, AF is not that important on a fisheye (I mostly use MF on this lens anyway).

One of my favourite uses for the 15/2.8 is northern lights and astrophotography, and for those applications the aperture is very important. The new fisheye doesn't quite fill the same niche, so it's a bit unfortunate that the 15/2.8 is discontinued. It's understandable, however, considering the old design. I would suggest you get one while you can, or try to get a used one. If you are interested in fisheye on FF, this one will not disappoint.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought a used 15mm FE for $300 last year. As many discover, it was missing the cap, and the filter thread of the lens had a slight bend. I bought a new cap from Adorama, and used my filter thread straighting tool. I went ahead and expanded the entire filther thread ring just a thousandth of a inch, and the new cap fits smoothly and snugly, and has never came off by accident.

The lens seems to be exceptionally sharp. I used it to capture some photos of back yard fireworks at my daughters house last july 4th. Here is a hand held 4 second exposure.


----------



## epsiloneri (Jun 8, 2011)

You must have been really close to the fireworks for them to fill the frame 



scalesusa said:


> I bought a used 15mm FE for $300 last year. As many discover, it was missing the cap, and the filter thread of the lens had a slight bend. I bought a new cap from Adorama, and used my filter thread straighting tool. I went ahead and expanded the entire filther thread ring just a thousandth of a inch, and the new cap fits smoothly and snugly, and has never came off by accident.



Sorry, but I'm a bit confused here... what do you mean by "filter threads"? The filter is rear-mounted on this lens, and without threads. There are some threads on the petals of the built-in hood, but those are surely not intended for mounting a filter, but rather to increase the surface area and improve the absorption properties of the hood. What part of the lens are you referring to as the "filter thread ring", do you mean the built-in hood? Interesting solution to widen it, I use a rubber-band to keep the cap into place, works well but less practical :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2011)

epsiloneri said:


> Sorry, but I'm a bit confused here... what do you mean by "filter threads"? The filter is rear-mounted on this lens, and without threads. There are some threads on the petals of the built-in hood, but those are surely not intended for mounting a filter, but rather to increase the surface area and improve the absorption properties of the hood. What part of the lens are you referring to as the "filter thread ring", do you mean the built-in hood? Interesting solution to widen it, I use a rubber-band to keep the cap into place, works well but less practical :-\



I suspect he means the built-in hood. Bending the a bit petals apart would provide a tighter fit for the slip-on cap.


----------



## gmrza (Jun 9, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suppose the new fisheye zoom is more versatile, but for those who want to de-fish and find the f/2.8 useful, that bites.


I guess the problem Canon had with the 15mm fish-eye was that the target market was limited to 35mm film bodies and 5D and 1Ds series bodies. Owners of APS-C and APS-H bodies were left out in the cold, and they represent the majority of EOS owners.

So, hang onto your 15mm fish-eye, and hope that it appreciates in value... Somehow I doubt it will be as good an investment as the 50mm f/1.0L *grin*


----------



## J. McCabe (Jun 9, 2011)

gmrza said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the new fisheye zoom is more versatile, but for those who want to de-fish and find the f/2.8 useful, that bites.
> ...



Canon could go the Sigma way, and make 4 fisheye lenses (diagonal & circular, for APS-C and FF), but it's probably more economical and profitable to make one lens that serves as three of those, with the benefit of allowing customers to keep it [if and] when upgrading from APS-C to FF.

Also, unless there's a very big price difference, the lenses would compete with each other, which is even less desirable for lenses that don't sell as well as the 70-200mm standard zoom (which can have four versions, which all sell well).


As for the 50mm f/1.0, I don't understand why it sells for so much money. It has ~1/2 a stop advantage, but reviews say it doesn't perform well optically at any aperture, and if it sold well to begin with, Canon would have continued producing it.

[Yet, I think I'll keep my EF 15mm f/2.8 FE after I buy the EF 8-15mm f/4 - I *like* that lens]


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 9, 2011)

epsiloneri said:


> You must have been really close to the fireworks for them to fill the frame
> 
> Sorry, but I'm a bit confused here... what do you mean by "filter threads"? The filter is rear-mounted on this lens, and without threads. There are some threads on the petals of the built-in hood, but those are surely not intended for mounting a filter, but rather to increase the surface area and improve the absorption properties of the hood. What part of the lens are you referring to as the "filter thread ring", do you mean the built-in hood? Interesting solution to widen it, I use a rubber-band to keep the cap into place, works well but less practical :-\



I had forgotton, it was the petals of the built-in hood, one was bent, and when I used the tool to straighten it, I just kept working it until the new cap was nice and snug.

Yes, it was in the backyard of my daughters house, and I was very close, probably 25-40 ft.


----------



## gmrza (Jun 9, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> As for the 50mm f/1.0, I don't understand why it sells for so much money. It has ~1/2 a stop advantage, but reviews say it doesn't perform well optically at any aperture, and if it sold well to begin with, Canon would have continued producing it.
> 
> [Yet, I think I'll keep my EF 15mm f/2.8 FE after I buy the EF 8-15mm f/4 - I *like* that lens]


I have to agree with you on the 50mm f/1.0. The 15mm f/2.8 fish-eye is a real keeper however.


----------

